# Nasty spalted cherry



## sprucegum (Oct 2, 2017)

Milled these things today I was hoping to get some turning stock to offer here but the log seemed to work out better for some nasty live edge slabs. I have 3 more logs of the same vintage (2014 I think) maybe some mills, bowls and pots will jump out.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with live edge slabs
Dave


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 11, 2017)

Sold these this weekend to a fellow who supplements his income by building and selling rustic furniture. He felt he was getting a great deal, I felt I was taking advantage of him. Great deal all the way around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

